# Sample Society July 2014



## JkateS24 (Jun 24, 2014)

kicking off the July thread!


----------



## Zaichik (Jun 24, 2014)

Well, there are a lot of spoilers in this article.

http://www.allure.com/beauty-trends/blogs/daily-beauty-reporter/2014/06/sample-society-relaunch-july-2014.html


----------



## meaganola (Jun 24, 2014)

Could someone post the spoilers in here? That article won't load for me, and I was just thinking about what the revamped version of this sub was going to look like.


----------



## starlite2nite (Jun 24, 2014)

I read the article and it looks like everything that is pictured on the new "join now" sections of SS is included.  The question is how big are the deluxe samples. It sounds like they might have abandoned the multi A to E variations too.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 24, 2014)

It says each box has a $10 gift card. I wonder if this will be different than the $15 off $50.


----------



## britty (Jun 24, 2014)

I've been searching for some July Spoilers!  I am so excited about this, I really hope SS doesn't let me down!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 24, 2014)

Kimsuebob said:


> It says each box has a $10 gift card. I wonder if this will be different than the $15 off $50.


Okay, now that I'm home I can see more stuff!  Yep, the $10 card will be different:  Now it can be used on *anything* on the store, not just a brand in the box.

And it looks like they might be repositioning themselves as less skincare-focused.  If so, that's a very, *very* good thing.  I think I'll go ahead and give them another shot.  I bailed because they kept sending me pretty much nothing but skincare, and typically anti-aging skincare (I might be 42, but my skin *hates* anti-aging skincare with a burning passion.  And by "burning," I mean "it feels like I've smeared acid all over my face"), but if they're going to send more balanced boxes along the lines of what Birchbox sends me, I'll jump back on board, at least for a few months.  I know other people don't have the same luck I do with BB, but they do phenomenally well at sending me boxes with *a* haircare product, *a* skincare product, *a* makeup item, etc., not a sunblock, an eyecream, a night serum, a hand cream, and a lipgloss.  *Four* moisturizers.  Snooze.  That was the box that made me cancel Sample Society out of sheer boredom the last time I gave them another try.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm probably going to jump back on board for the new Sample Society. As much as I like skincare, I already have way too much and would like to try other things. Hopefully this new box will have some makeup and maybe even perfume (yes, I like perfume in my boxes).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh my...



Spoiler



L'Oreal liquid lipstick AND Butter London Polish AND Laura Mercier AND perfume and a hair mask?



Sign. Me. UP.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 24, 2014)

I signed back up (wow, I was gone from this sub for a *year*!), but...  It looks like their shipping schedule is shifting to the 11th of the month rather than the 1st now.  Bummer.  I liked it when this one would come at the beginning so I didn't have a glut of things to try mid-month.  Oh, well.


----------



## shabs (Jun 24, 2014)

Just signed up too!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 24, 2014)

(And if the Sample Society gods can hear me, I want my BL in Champers and L'Oreal in Molto Mauve.  Please and Amen.)


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 24, 2014)

I would love it if they sent something from the...



Spoiler



BL Lolly Brights collection! It's perfect for summer.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 24, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I would love it if they sent something from the...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking that's not what they're sending because they specifically



Spoiler



mention "metallic" and include this link:  http://www.allure.com/beauty-products/makeup/nail-polish/2014/butter-london-nail-lacquer-metallic-review


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 25, 2014)

I got the liquid lipstick as a comp from loreal and liked it so much I bought two more so I am just hoping for a different color.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 25, 2014)

Zaichik said:


> Well, there are a lot of spoilers in this article.
> 
> http://www.allure.com/beauty-trends/blogs/daily-beauty-reporter/2014/06/sample-society-relaunch-july-2014.html


Holy moly!  Now that's a makeover.  Thank you, Zaichik, for posting the article.

Killer box.  I don't need more than one.  I don't need more than one.  I don't need more than one.

I wonder if there is a minimum purchase with the $10.00 gift card?


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 25, 2014)

I just HAD TO sign up! If all the items they mentioned in the article/in the photo when you're signing up are included... this is an amazing box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Jun 25, 2014)

Spoiler







I'm really psyched about the perfume. The L'Oreal seems a little out of place, but I won't turn down a mini lip product  Sounds like the highlighter is pretty sparkly...hope it's not a glitter bomb!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2014)

Beautyboxgal said:


> I wonder if there is a minimum purchase with the $10.00 gift card?


Yes.  $50.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 25, 2014)

Kimsuebob said:


> It says each box has a $10 gift card. I wonder if this will be different than the $15 off $50.


The guy I just spoke with told me that we can still use past coupon codes until they expire, but we cannot stack them with the gift cards, which I'm fine with. Hed also confirmed that all members will receive the Laura Mercier highlighter (score!!! I've been wanting one of those!) and that there will be a greater balance of treatment, makeup and fragrance in the future. And that the card can be used on any product, which for me is a huge enough selling point that it really doesn't bother me that it's for $10 instead of $15. Much of what I like and buy from Beauty Bar is either not typically featured in Sample Society, or appeared in other members' boxes so I had no chance of redeeming the code for what I really wanted (I love Jane Iredale and received two products within four months...two years ago.)


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Okay, now that I'm home I can see more stuff!  Yep, the $10 card will be different:  Now it can be used on *anything* on the store, not just a brand in the box.
> 
> And it looks like they might be repositioning themselves as less skincare-focused.  If so,   I know other people don't have the same luck I do with BB, but they do phenomenally well at sending me boxes with *a* haircare product, *a* skincare product, *a* makeup item, etc., not a sunblock, an eyecream, a night serum, a hand cream, and a lipgloss.  *Four* moisturizers.  Snooze.  That was the box that made me cancel Sample Society out of sheer boredom the last time I gave them another try.


At least you got a lip gloss with yours! I got FIVE moisturizers and a pretty lousy perfume!


----------



## LaStupenda (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh wow. I wonder how many people quit on them last month after the Moisturizer Extravaganza? It must have been a TON.

I might want to retry this. It sounds like they were really listening to our concerns.


----------



## jnm9jem (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm sold. I just signed up   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## misroule (Jun 25, 2014)

I just signed back up as well. I'm curious to see how the revamp goes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 25, 2014)

I hope the Laura Mercier isn't the only "guaranteed" item.  I signed up mainly for the Butter London and L'Oreal and will be miffed if we don't get them.


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 25, 2014)

Definitely rejoining again! This box looks amazing!


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 25, 2014)

I think June's box was probably left overs, which is why it was a moisturizer-party. Because shortly after they did the warehouse sale, and now they're re-launching, which is probably something that has been in the works for months.

Most re-launches don't work out so well, but it took me all of 10 seconds to read what was going to be in the box and I was signed back up again. I love the new look of the boxes as well. They have always made it very easy to sign up and cancel, and have top notch customer service, so I'm excited to see where they take the subscription after this re-launch!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2014)

@@MissJexie Totally agree! Since my reasons for canceling had nothing to do with CS and everything to do with the contents themselves, I'm really hoping the new boxes are more in line with what _Allure_ magazine is promoting in the magazines themselves. I've always thought that was a *huge* disconnect and misstep. The boxes have never felt like they stepped out of the monthly beauty pages -- which have always been the first place I go in every issue of every publication -- of the magazine. This is a huge opportunity for companies if it's handled correctly: Featured in the magazine + featured in the boxes = an insane amount of exposure and word of mouth advertising.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@MissJexie Totally agree! Since my reasons for canceling had nothing to do with CS and everything to do with the contents themselves, I'm really hoping the new boxes are more in line with what _Allure_ magazine is promoting in the magazines themselves. I've always thought that was a *huge* disconnect and misstep. The boxes have never felt like they stepped out of the monthly beauty pages -- which have always been the first place I go in every issue of every publication -- of the magazine. This is a huge opportunity for companies if it's handled correctly: Featured in the magazine + featured in the boxes = an insane amount of exposure and word of mouth advertising.


That is a really good point--I've rarely seen stuff like Sisley in Allure, and I don't think Allure is targeted to individuals who can just walk in and buy such expensive products without batting an eyelash. I'm not going to have any issue with the occasional L'Oreal product thrown in there, if it means more accessible (read: less heartbreakingly overpriced) items will be available for purchase.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 25, 2014)

I signed up, the LM brighter and Butter polish got me.

I also loved that they spoiled the entire box!


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 26, 2014)

I am getting low on moisturizers since I canceled last October (I think).  I was thinking about signing back up for Sample Society and this box was the push I needed. This months box looks amazing.  I also tried the L'Oreal lip gloss and I really like it.  I'm hoping they have a variety of colors.  I was bummed I missed out on the warehouse sale!  Five boxes for $25 was a great deal.  I'm guessing I could find a few on Ebay if I really wanted one.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 26, 2014)

I knew they were revamping the SS box and read about it last month.. I asked, but I guess it was too early for members signed up to have answers.

I think I'm going to drop Ipsy and pick this one up. They used to have the top brand names in their boxes.. but rarely full sized products. which is what they say " samples'.

Laura Mercier is one of my top " go to" brands for facial primers, concealers, highlighters, etc. 

That info pushed me over the fence. 

I just joined.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Jun 26, 2014)

The LM alone got me to sign back up. I cancelled the old subscription because I eventually got too much skincare, most of which didn't fit with my skincare needs. But I did get some awesome things that I fell in love with, so it wasn't all a bust. I really do hope that the new revamped Sample Society has more variety in their boxes.


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I knew they were revamping the SS box and read about it last month.. I asked, but I guess it was too early for members signed up to have answers.
> 
> I think I'm going to drop Ipsy and pick this one up. They used to have the top brand names in their boxes.. but rarely full sized products. which is what they say " samples'.
> 
> ...


I dropped Ipsy too in favor of this one.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 26, 2014)

I rejoined because of the whole box spoiler.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 26, 2014)

I dropped Sample Society a few months ago after receiving what seemed like my eleventy-leventh Alterna and Murad samples. But I like what I see in the spoiler, so I'm back in. I think I'll be more likely to use the $10 for any $50 purchase, too.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 26, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I dropped Sample Society a few months ago after receiving what seemed like my eleventy-leventh Alterna and Murad samples. But I like what I see in the spoiler, so I'm back in. I think I'll be more likely to use the $10 for any $50 purchase, too.


Totally with you!  I actually never got a 'repeat' item, but got sick of Alterna &amp; Murad samples in pretty much every box.  Not that I don't like those products, but a box promoted by Allure should've had more diversity.  But now. . whoa!  I totally caved and signed back up.  It looks like all the products in the picture are full size, but I'm sure we'll be getting small samples.   

I would also rather get $10 off $50 purchases on anything at Beautybar, vs. $15 on just the featured samples.   I bet that's why they were offering all the mystery boxes this month. . .they're just getting rid of old stock and bringing new and fresh items in!  Yay!


----------



## mckondik (Jun 27, 2014)

I *was* taking a break from Sample Society but I've caved and am back in with the revamp spoilers!


----------



## rubyjuls (Jun 27, 2014)

I had canceled back in May, but the LM sucked me back in. July's box looks awesome.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jun 27, 2014)

I got sucked back in as well!  I quit last month in time that I got a full refund.  I can't say no to illuminating powders, BL and lip gloss.  I hope this is a new trend for them!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 27, 2014)

Random question about SS and Beautybar.com.

Are they owned by Amazon?

Because I placed an order with soap.com ( one of the brands listed at the top of the page) for some organic cleaning products, and found out that soap.com is an Amazon company.


----------



## phanne (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes. Quidsi is a subsidiary of Amazon, who owns that whole group. Since 2012.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 29, 2014)

I hope we get whats pictured!!  The wording is tricky...

I signed up back up, though!

I don't mine AT ALL getting L'Oreal.  And that lipstick is amazing!  I love it so much!  I hope I get it in a different color (sort of, I really like the one I have--blushing harmony-).

Ahh!! So much good stuff in that box! 

I hope they don't turn completely away from skin care because I really enjoyed getting nice brands in the previous SS boxes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 29, 2014)

They confirmed on FB that everyone WILL be getting the 5 items from the spoiler article, with variations for color in the nail polish and lipstick/stain/gloss (THIS IS WHY I CALL THEM ALL "LIPPIES")




NAME REDACTED: just when i think im out they pull me back in! will each box get all 5 items listed in the link??
Like · Reply · 5 · June 25 at 12:14pm







BeautyBar.com Yes, each box will get all of the 5 items listed! Welcome back!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 29, 2014)

So happy I got sucked back in!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm really hoping the lip stuff is a mini!  I love minis with a fiery passion.  They're just *adorable*.  And *so* looking forward to the hair mask!  Gah.  Is it here yet? 

(And I'm super curious to see the box itself.  I'm hoping it's still the same size as the black boxes.  It looks like it has the potential of being a larger box like Glossybox, but I would love a smaller shiny red box.) 

(And I'm wondering if they're going to continue with the piles of black crinkly paper shreds for packing.  My cats *love* to dig that stuff out of wherever I thought it was safely away from them and string it *all over* my apartment.)


----------



## EmiB (Jun 30, 2014)

I wonder if from now on they will revealing the content of each box like this month or just one spoiler before the box is released like before... Anyone knows? It will be great to know what's coming and we can decide to get that's month box or not.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 30, 2014)

EmiB said:


> I wonder if from now on they will revealing the content of each box like this month or just one spoiler before the box is released like before... Anyone knows? It will be great to know what's coming and we can decide to get that's month box or not.


My guess is that this was a special pre-relaunch preview to try to get people like me (bailed because UGH SO BORING, SAMPLE SOCIETY) back. It worked, but only time will tell if they will sustain this or slip back into the same old boring crap that drove me away.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm going to stay through July (Yay already know it's fabulous!) and August (Birthday Month!) and then decide from there.  At that point, I either *have* to cut Ipsy, or go down to one Birchbox regardless of how many 100 point codes they release.

(Honestly, I'm really hoping for SS to become an awesome monthly sub.  I'll gladly cancel Ipsy and pay an extra $5/mo for Butter London and Laura Mercier over Be A Bombshell and Pop Beauty)


----------



## meaganola (Jun 30, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> (Honestly, I'm really hoping for SS to become an awesome monthly sub. I'll gladly cancel Ipsy and pay an extra $5/mo for Butter London and Laura Mercier over Be A Bombshell and Pop Beauty)


So much this. If they curated boxes to go with whatever they're featuring in the magazine, I would probably even pay to renew my subscription (got it free with an e.l.f. order for Secret Santa).


----------



## angbelle (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow! That box is so amazing! A little of everything and I agree with a previous poster who said that it can be pretty skincare-heavy sometimes. A variety in the box and I'm a happy girl!


----------



## beach16sm (Jun 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So much this. If they curated boxes to go with whatever they're featuring in the magazine, I would probably even pay to renew my subscription (got it free with an e.l.f. order for Secret Santa).


SO that solves the mystery of where my Allure subscription came from!!! I thought it was from SS but then read that they didn't do that anymore...


----------



## Queennie (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi! I was going to join today and try to get the July box, but does anyone know of any promotions? I saw that there was a blank where you could put one in, so I was wondering if I could get one some how. Also, is it to late to sign up for the July box if I order today? Thanks  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmiB (Jul 1, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Hi! I was going to join today and try to get the July box, but does anyone know of any promotions? I saw that there was a blank where you could put one in, so I was wondering if I could get one some how. Also, is it to late to sign up for the July box if I order today? Thanks  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think today is the last day to join to receive July box.


----------



## JkateS24 (Jul 1, 2014)

I called customer care and they said I could sign up for the July box all the way to the ship date. I guess since they pushed the ship date back, it gives us longer to sign up? so excited for the laura mercier! Hopefully it will help me fake a tan since i'm stuck inside everyday...


----------



## lovepink (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks to @ in the Ipsy thread I heard the siren song of lippies and nail polish and answered the call!  My check out page said the box would ship July 11th so here is hoping I get this month!  Can't wait to see if the have color variations and if so what they are!

I am new to SS.  I have Ipsy, BB and had Glossybox in the past.  Bring it newly revamped SS!

PS is there a FAQ page like for other subs?  I saw on the check out I will be charged each month day it ships but just want to have an out in case I need/want to cance!  TIA!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2014)

lovepink said:


> PS is there a FAQ page like for other subs? I saw on the check out I will be charged each month day it ships but just want to have an out in case I need/want to cance! TIA!


I just created a FAQ here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133125-beauty-barallure-sample-society-faq/

But since this is the first month of the "new" Sample Society, I'm not sure we have any answers to questions yet.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 3, 2014)

@@lovepink happy to enable!   :wizard:


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 3, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Thanks to @ in the Ipsy thread I heard the siren song of lippies and nail polish and answered the call!  My check out page said the box would ship July 11th so here is hoping I get this month!  Can't wait to see if the have color variations and if so what they are!
> 
> I am new to SS.  I have Ipsy, BB and had Glossybox in the past.  Bring it newly revamped SS!
> 
> PS is there a FAQ page like for other subs?  I saw on the check out I will be charged each month day it ships but just want to have an out in case I need/want to cance!  TIA!





lovepink said:


> Thanks to @ in the Ipsy thread I heard the siren song of lippies and nail polish and answered the call!  My check out page said the box would ship July 11th so here is hoping I get this month!  Can't wait to see if the have color variations and if so what they are!
> 
> I am new to SS.  I have Ipsy, BB and had Glossybox in the past.  Bring it newly revamped SS!
> 
> PS is there a FAQ page like for other subs?  I saw on the check out I will be charged each month day it ships but just want to have an out in case I need/want to cance!  TIA!


I think July 11 is the ship date for everyone, so you should be good.  It looks like it will be a really terrific month!


----------



## Flowerfish (Jul 5, 2014)

I cancelled Sample Society about 6 months ago but after this amazing spoiler I'm back in the game :smilehappyyes:    The Laura Mercier alone was enough to bring me back, I almost bought one of those last Sunday!


----------



## SaraP (Jul 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> My guess is that this was a special pre-relaunch preview to try to get people like me (bailed because UGH SO BORING, SAMPLE SOCIETY) back. It worked, but only time will tell if they will sustain this or slip back into the same old boring crap that drove me away.


I purchased 10 boxes for my Summer Swap (okay for me too) but was not impressed by one box!! Thought "Well I guess I know this sub isn;t for me"...then this! I just canceled my Ipsy after 2 months of blah and a 3rd of blah on it's way, so I don't feel bad getting this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 5, 2014)

Signed up- this box looks too good to pass up. I'm loving all the BL metallics- I want them ALL... MUAAAAAH(evil laugh)


----------



## Queennie (Jul 8, 2014)

Signed up! Does anyone know if the products are going to be full sized, or only sample sizes?


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 8, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Signed up! Does anyone know if the products are going to be full sized, or only sample sizes?


They have done full sized products in the past (butter london, for example) but they usually do deluxe samples, so it's 50/50 with this stuff!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 10, 2014)

Tomorrow is the 11th!  Does this mean we will get shipping notices?  Or do they send the box then you get tracking.  Also is it like BB or Ipsy where you can log in and see what you are getting?  

I know they are undergoing a revamp but this is completely new to me!  TIA!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 11, 2014)

Looks like there will be variations! My profile says I'm getting Kit C.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 11, 2014)

Kit B here! Hope it's great!


----------



## beach16sm (Jul 11, 2014)

Getting kit B also...... but really strange that it's showing up as order received on Monday July 7th and showing the red box with July box written under it but under where it says order received, it says that expected delivery is Saturday, June 21st...... what the heck? Do you think it's showing that because tracking hasn't been assigned to it yet??????


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2014)

Kit C for me.  And boo for me not knowing I had to pay tax.  I though I would pay $15 but nope $16.20.  Le sigh

I should pay more attention lol


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 11, 2014)

Kit C for me too! 

(and also had to pay tax, booooo)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 11, 2014)

KIT B, Monday! delivery and yep, I paid tax, too. But I always did, so it's not a surprise.

Other than the polish colors, I thought we were all getting the same items this month. Wonder if there will be more than 3?


----------



## JenTX (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm getting Kit a and it says expected delivery on Monday. I don't have a tracking number yet though so we shall see.

Has anyone called yet to see what's in each box? I'm really hoping for the Chompers color of Butter London. Not a big fan of The Old Bill, and the Bobby Dazzler is awfully similar to the Ruffian Relic color which is coming in my birchbox. I am sure these will trade well so though so any color is really fine.

I think there are only three variations in the boxes, based on the three polish colors. However I wonder if everyone is getting the same lip color or if that is also a variation or just completely random.


----------



## shy32 (Jul 11, 2014)

Where do you look to see what kit you will receive?


----------



## JenTX (Jul 11, 2014)

shy32 said:


> Where do you look to see what kit you will receive?


In your order history.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 11, 2014)

Getting Kit A

If I'm not to bothered by a million things I'll call when I get to my desk this morning, but first coffee!!!!


----------



## shy32 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> In your order history.


Thanks


----------



## shy32 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm getting kit D


----------



## JenTX (Jul 11, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Getting Kit A
> 
> If I'm not to bothered by a million things I'll call when I get to my desk this morning, but first coffee!!!!


That would be super amazing of you!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 11, 2014)

Kit C!  I have a kit!  Lol I've been stalking this sub for so long now, I can't believe I finally signed up and I have my very own Kit Letter!!!  I may be a bit too excited over this, but it's making up for a lackluster Ipsy Glam Bag reveal this morning.


----------



## kgus22 (Jul 11, 2014)

kit A!


----------



## jnm9jem (Jul 11, 2014)

Kit C for me!

Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 11, 2014)

Kit B!  A first for me with SS, maybe this bodes well for the future!   B) (Rose colored glasses!)


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2014)

So weird. I went in to my account to see which kit I'm getting because I didn't notice that the email has that information (I forget which one I'm getting, but the box contents are already there, and I remember that the polish is Bobby Dazzler!), and in the box where the ship date usually is, it says I've canceled! I called and confirmed that my account is still active.


----------



## jnm9jem (Jul 11, 2014)

Mine still says processing - I want that email with my box contents!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 11, 2014)

YEA!!!  Updated!!!







 Extraordinaire ColourRiche Lipcolour Deluxe SampleLove it? Hate it? Rate it

 
 
 
 
 



 






*Butter London* Nail Lacquer, Champers SAMPLE SOCIETY

Love it? Hate it? Rate it

 
 
 
 
 



Buy the full-size product » Shop the brand »







*Laura Mercier* Matte Radiance Baked Powder, Highlight-01 Deluxe Sample

Love it? Hate it? Rate it

 
 
 
 
 



 






*Fekkai* PrX Reparatives Hair Mask SAMPLE SOCIETY SAMPLE

Love it? Hate it? Rate it

 
 
 
 
 



Buy the full-size product » Shop the brand »







*Maison Francis Kurkdjian* Aqua Universalis Eau de Toilette deluxe sample

Love it? Hate it? Rate it

 
 
 
 
 



Buy the full-size product » Shop the brand »


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jul 11, 2014)

Kit A!  Expected delivery is Tuesday.  Happy Anniversary to meee!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 11, 2014)

kgus22 said:


> kit A!


I would of course get the silver when I'm also getting the silver from Birchbox.


----------



## EmiB (Jul 11, 2014)

Kit B for me. Glad that I'm getting different BL from the last time About the perfume sample I was expecting a little bigger bottle (as shown on the spoiler), not the usual sample vial. Isn't this misleading advertising? Just a thought.


----------



## LaStupenda (Jul 11, 2014)

Kit D! That seems to be my default kit. We'll see what I get


----------



## splash79 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm getting Kit D, but I have no idea what's in that.  I'm assuming that the contents will be listed somewhere?  Or do you just have to wait for it to arrive?  This is my first box, so I don't know what to expect.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 11, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I'm getting Kit D, but I have no idea what's in that.  I'm assuming that the contents will be listed somewhere?  Or do you just have to wait for it to arrive?  This is my first box, so I don't know what to expect.


If you sign in to Sample Society and go to "My Dashboard" it should update with your contents once your box ships.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2014)

Mod reminder: No swap requests in this thread! Those must go in the swaps section. The Sample Society swap thread is here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132884-sample-society-swaps-trades-2014/


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 11, 2014)

kgus22 said:


> kit A!


Yay! Thanks for posting. I see the dashboards are loading now too.

I'm good with it all, except the hair mask which I'll trade.  

This might be helpful to see variations: 

http://www.allure.com/beauty-trends/blogs/daily-beauty-reporter/2014/07/july-sample-society-relaunch-video.html


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 11, 2014)

Kit C for me!


----------



## anonymous_lee (Jul 11, 2014)

Kit A for me!

Excited to try the highligther and the lipstick... Not so much for the nail polish... Bobby Dazzler, silver.. No thank you.. Wish it was a coral or lavender color i was getting... Oh well... But nice to get makeup products although i did like most the skin care products i was getting.


----------



## Mumzie (Jul 11, 2014)

Kit C spoilers

L'Oreal Paris lipcolour deluxe sample

BL brown The Old Bill

Laura Mercer Matte Radiance Baked Powder highlight-01 deluxe sample

Fekkai PrX reparatives hair mask

Maison Francis Kurkdjian Aqua Universalis Eau de Toilette deluxe sample


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jul 11, 2014)

Getting kit B! Very excited for the nail polish color (Champers), but I'm really interested to know what loreal color is in this kit, anybody know?


----------



## Mumzie (Jul 11, 2014)

strawberrybrite said:


> Getting kit B! Very excited for the nail polish color (Champers), but I'm really interested to know what loreal color is in this kit, anybody know?


My app didn't list a color for the lippy, only nail polish and highlighter. Plus, my dashboard isn't loaded or my tablet can't get to it correctly for viewing.


----------



## Mumzie (Jul 11, 2014)

This is the link to possible colors for the lippy. I'd be fine with any of them.

http://www.allure.com/beauty-products/makeup/lipstick/2014/loreal-paris-colour-riche-liquid-lipstick-review


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm getting kit B.

Is there an app for this?

What's it called?


----------



## Mumzie (Jul 11, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I'm getting kit B.
> 
> Is there an app for this?
> 
> What's it called?


Beauty Bar app and Birchbox has one too. Works better on my iPhone than on my iPad but my iPad is old...first gen taken from my kiddo that got upgraded to the air. Oh well, just happy I have one now.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 11, 2014)

Yay, our boxes have shipped. I'm thrilled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 11, 2014)

*I'm getting Kit "C"*


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm getting BL in Old Bill- Sigh....BL is the reason I signed up &amp; of course I had to get a dup...... Thank god for trading !!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 11, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm getting BL in Old Bill- Sigh....BL is the reason I signed up &amp; of course I had to get a dup...... Thank god for trading !!


Forgive me, because I have the same dirt- colored polish coming, but who, exactly will want to trade either of us for this item ( not that I am into trading)?


----------



## phanne (Jul 11, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Forgive me, because I have the same dirt- colored polish coming, but who, exactly will want to trade either of us for this item ( not that I am into trading)?


I like this color, and I didn't get it in my mystery boxes. It's more of a copper color if you look on the butter london site. I'm excited for my box.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 11, 2014)

phanne said:


> I like this color, and I didn't get it in my mystery boxes. It's more of a copper color if you look on the butter london site. I'm excited for my box.


It's not copper on the BB site. I'll look it up on Butter's site. I can deal with copper, but not with plain brown.

OK, I feel a lot better. It IS copper. In fact, the meaning of the name in the U.K, is something related to policemen, also called " coppers". 

*THANK YOU for sending me to the source. I'm much happier, and will use a copper color in the fall. Or as a pedi color in the summer. *

Here's a better photo for all who are getting this shade. Links to the other shades as well.

http://www.butterlondon.com/Lacquers/The-Old-Bill.html


----------



## jnm9jem (Jul 11, 2014)

Old Bill definitely looks more copper on the Butter London website and from swatches I have seen online. 

Thank goodness!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 11, 2014)

My kit is " C". I think they will all be pretty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 11, 2014)

Mumzie said:


> This is the link to possible colors for the lippy. I'd be fine with any of them.
> 
> http://www.allure.com/beauty-products/makeup/lipstick/2014/loreal-paris-colour-riche-liquid-lipstick-review


These are very pretty colors.. I think most people should like and be able to wear any of them, as you pointed out. SO glad it's not red....


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 11, 2014)

Kit B for me. Woh hoo to getting the rose gold colored butter London since I am already getting a silver metallic in my birchbox. But womp womp womp my tracking just updated and I will not be getting my box til next Friday. *sad face*


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 11, 2014)

Kit B for me ****happy dance*****


----------



## Shalott (Jul 11, 2014)

So after cancelling Glossybox and wondering what I should do with the extra funds (Save them? NEVER!) I ordered the July SS at the very last moment and I am so glad I did! Truthfully, I ordered because of the LM highlighter - I have the deluxe sample from Sephora and it is amazing. A staple in my travel bag.

But I've also been dying to test out more BL polishes. I own one, and it is my favorite color in the world, but it chips so easily. I mean... within hours of application. And I haven't been able to bring myself to buy more because they are so pricey. So When I saw the sample I though I could try it and see if it stayed on longer.

Everything else in the box is just a bonus - I'm getting Kit D which should be here next Thursday. I am stoked!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2014)

Got my shipping notice today! It will not be here until 7/17/14   I need to learn patience!  I am getting Kit C and checked out my variations!  So excited!



Spoiler


----------



## Deareux (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm getting Kit B


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 12, 2014)

Shalott said:


> So after cancelling Glossybox and wondering what I should do with the extra funds (Save them? NEVER!) I ordered the July SS at the very last moment and I am so glad I did! Truthfully, I ordered because of the LM highlighter - I have the deluxe sample from Sephora and it is amazing. A staple in my travel bag.
> 
> But I've also been dying to test out more BL polishes. I own one, and it is my favorite color in the world, but it chips so easily. I mean... within hours of application. And I haven't been able to bring myself to buy more because they are so pricey. So When I saw the sample I though I could try it and see if it stayed on longer.
> 
> Everything else in the box is just a bonus - I'm getting Kit D which should be here next Thursday. I am stoked!


Butter London polish chips easily on me too! I'm thinking I just need to try a different base coat with it though. I have my eye on the Ruffian one, since I have good luck with them.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm getting Kit C with Old Bill as my polish. I'm excited since it looks like it'll be perfect for Fall!

I'm also scheduled to get my box on Monday so I'll let you guys know what shade the L'Oreal is.


----------



## splash79 (Jul 12, 2014)

My box (Kit D) is supposed to arrive on Wednesday!  The Butter London that I'm getting is The Old Bill and I'm interested to see it in person, since swatches online don't look consistent in color.  Not sure what L'Oreal I'm getting, but I'd be happy with any of the shades.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 13, 2014)

Is the picture of the L'Oreal product the same for everyone when they look at their kits? I have Kit C. Mine is red and while I do wear red, I'm hoping for a different shade!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Is the picture of the L'Oreal product the same for everyone when they look at their kits? I have Kit C. Mine is red and while I do wear red, I'm hoping for a different shade!


I'm getting Kit A, and it looks like it's a sort of pale watermelon shade.  I think it might be Rose Melody since it doesn't look bright enough to be Coral Encore.  I hope it *is* Rose Melody even though that's not normally my sort of color precisely *because* it's not my normal color.  I don't have anything like it already!


----------



## splash79 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have Kit D and it looks to be the darker red shade, Ruby Opera.  I've been on the hunt for a good red shade, so I'm eager to try it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm getting kit A, mine should arrive tomorrow morning. I'll take a few pics when it arrives.


----------



## Summersong (Jul 13, 2014)

Does anyone know which boxes are in the mystery 5 pack (no set letter) ?

http://www.beautybar.com/p/sample-society-mystery-set-$75-value-5-ct-1094902


----------



## Shalott (Jul 13, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I have Kit D and it looks to be the darker red shade, Ruby Opera.  I've been on the hunt for a good red shade, so I'm eager to try it.


I'm getting Kit D, too, and that was kinda what I was thinking from the picture (although I don't know if Sample Society uses the same stock photos or if each kit gets a different picture) I have to say, Ruby Opera was probably the last one I would have chosen, but since all four of the colors looked wearable, I really don't mind!


----------



## starlite2nite (Jul 14, 2014)

Wow.... when did they add this?  It is out of stock already.  This really sucks since they were short three boxes in my last mystery kit order.


----------



## splash79 (Jul 14, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I'm getting Kit D, too, and that was kinda what I was thinking from the picture (although I don't know if Sample Society uses the same stock photos or if each kit gets a different picture) I have to say, Ruby Opera was probably the last one I would have chosen, but since all four of the colors looked wearable, I really don't mind!


I don't know if they use the same stock pics (this is my first month with them), but based on what others said earlier in the thread, they seemed to be seeing different pictures for each box, so I'm going with the assumption that each box has their own shade pictured.  I'm just hoping that I don't get the lightest pink color.  I'm drowning in light pinks that don't work for me!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 14, 2014)

Got my box:



Spoiler







































Sorry about the terrible pic's had to take them on the dl at work.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 14, 2014)

Looks nice!


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 14, 2014)

Got my box today (Kit C) and got Ruby Opera. It looks pretty nice and the box as a whole is great!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 14, 2014)

I forgot to mention the booklet actually talks about the products in the box (I don't think it did in the past).

The nail polish colors are: Champers, Bobby Dazzler &amp; The Old Bill

Lipcolor shades are: Ruby Opera, Cral Encore, Molto Mauve and Rose Melody.  

I got kit A and got Bobby Dazzler polish and Rose Melody lip color.


----------



## Karly65 (Jul 14, 2014)

Kit B has the ...



Spoiler



Coral Encore for the lippy


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 14, 2014)

Karly65 said:


> Kit B has the ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer, I can't wear coral or orange. Going to the trade thread hoping for Rose Melody or Ruby Opera!!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 14, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Got my box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Just came to post pics and you beat me to it. Happy with the box. I think I will use all this stuff. I haven't smelled the fragrance yet though...



Bizgirlva said:


> I forgot to mention the booklet actually talks about the products in the box (I don't think it did in the past).
> 
> The nail polish colors are: Champers, Bobby Dazzler &amp; The Old Bill
> 
> ...


I love how the book shows the variations in colors people can get. It will make for easier trading.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 14, 2014)

Also, this Laura Mercier highlighter is AWESOME, you guys!


----------



## beach16sm (Jul 14, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Bummer, I can't wear coral or orange. Going to the trade thread hoping for Rose Melody or Ruby Opera!!





Krystyn Lowe said:


> Bummer, I can't wear coral or orange. Going to the trade thread hoping for Rose Melody or Ruby Opera!!





Krystyn Lowe said:


> Bummer, I can't wear coral or orange. Going to the trade thread hoping for Rose Melody or Ruby Opera!!


This is me also!!! I usually try to stay as far away from coral and orange in all items including lip and nail products.. Really loved the Pink color lippie but I'm so blasted thrilled with this box and the shade of my nail polish that I'm going to try to wear it. Feeling sort of nervous....... :wacko:


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I also love The Old Bill shade of the Butter nail polish too (and it's full-sized). This box is so awesome!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 14, 2014)

My box comes tomorrow - u ladies are making me excited!!!


----------



## beach16sm (Jul 15, 2014)

beach16sm said:


> This is me also!!! I usually try to stay as far away from coral and orange in all items including lip and nail products.. Really loved the Pink color lippie but I'm so blasted thrilled with this box and the shade of my nail polish that I'm going to try to wear it. Feeling sort of nervous....... :wacko:


What the heck happened with me and the repeat clicking of the same quote, sorry about that! My kit "B" arrived just a few minutes ago and good gracious, I LOVE!!!! Everything in the box was perfect and even the "Coral Encore" lip color looks more of a dark pink than orange to me so I'm pretty happy with that. Although, I sprayed a bit too much of the perfume, I find it to be a very pleasant scent on me. I am so, so, so thankful that it's not the Diptyque, I have so many samples of that stuff and just can't bring myself to like it at all. For the price, this was perhaps my dream box!!!


----------



## mellee (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi.  =)  New here.  Good to meet you all.

My email said I was getting Kit D, and the site said I was getting The Old Bill and showed the red lippie, but I just received the kit with Bobby Dazzler and the Rose.  I thiink those are kit A.  Very much happier with these ones than I would have been with the correct ones!

I don't care for the perfume, though.  It doesn't work well with my chemistry.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 15, 2014)

I got Kit D, and at first I was a bit bummed I wasn't getting Champers and a non-red lippie.

But my box showed up today and I'm just SO impressed! The lip color is so glossy and shiny! It's not sticky, leaves a very light stain on my lips, and is such a gorgeous blue-red that is perfect on my pale skin. The perfume smells AMAZING, the polish in "The Old Bill" is a super summery bronze shade (can't wait to use it!) and the hair masque smells awesome I'm very excited to use it! Also the highlight? YESSS!!! I think I found my holy grail highlighter after just one use! It's so buttery and leaves a genuine glow on my skin without looking fake.

This is probably one of my favorite boxes ever. Everything was a hit with me and if this is the rate they're going to continue, I will be subscribed for a long time!



Spoiler


----------



## mellee (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh, the red does look very pretty on you!  It doesn't look as opague as they say it is.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 15, 2014)

Completely in love with my box!!!!  Please keep this up SS!  This was such a well curated box!  My favorite sample box of all time!


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 15, 2014)

mellee said:


> Oh, the red does look very pretty on you!  It doesn't look as opague as they say it is.


You can DEFINITELY build it to be very opaque and it lasts and lasts! I did it more subtle for the daytime and then packed it on tonight and even though it's a "liquid" lip color, it really did last a long time!


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 15, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Completely in love with my box!!!!  Please keep this up SS!  This was such a well curated box!  My favorite sample box of all time!


I totally agree. Every item was a hit for me and I thought it was perfectly curated! I loved the little info booklet because it really seemed like they put the items in the box for a REASON and not just because a company paid them to LOL. I felt like it was a box full of summer essentials and not just a random mess of stuff!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 16, 2014)

This box looks great. Kind of kicking myself for not ordering it when I heard about the revamping. If I order now will my first box be July or August?


----------



## mellee (Jul 16, 2014)

I'd guess August.  I think the cut off for July was the 11th.


----------



## splash79 (Jul 16, 2014)

My box arrived today and I am VERY impressed.  The mask is huge, the perfume smells very nice, the highlighter is 1/4 the size of a full size product and it will be perfect for a makeup bag, the Butter London is full sized, as is the L'Oreal Color.  Oh, and I'm Kit D and got the Molto Mauve color.  

This is my first box from Sample Society, and if this is typical, I'm going to love this sub.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 16, 2014)

I  was really prepared to love this sub. I love the brands Fekkai,, Laura Mercier, Butter London. I would look for these brands for hair products, most of my face products are Mercier, and Butter London is a nice brand of polish. 

But, I opened my box and the perfume sample lays over every other items in the box. That's not great.

I particularly  do not like how the colors and beauty profile I set for this box was done YEARS ago, and there is NO option to edit it.

I am so not a red lipstick and metallic brown polish person. Sample Society has always sent me the darkest lip colors and so forth. I have  cancelled my subscription  and despite the box discount code somewhere, will rejoin with a new email so I can hopefully customize my beauty preferences better.  I would have liked any of the other lip color and the rose gold polish. I would have used toe silver polish as well. 

The samples are " OK", Nothing out of line or offensive at all about them, but dang, the perfume card for the sample should not be the largest item in the box!  There is no way I ever signed on for red lipstick, not even  when SS started. I got the first box, and every one after for a long time..  I remember how special it was because it was delivered UPS and then the box itself with the silver metallic paper lining. Now, the USA customers have been " assimilated", it appears.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm so happy for everyone who loves their box. Some of the combos are very pretty. This box is simply too darkly intense for my very pale skin color, I'm afraid. Going to see if I can set up a new beauty profile with a new email address.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 16, 2014)

Re-subbed with a lighter skin tone and hair color combo. This HAS to get me out of the dark shades and into the bright ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Right?


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 16, 2014)

I have got to say, I'm very glad I held on, because I was close to the end of my rope with this sub! Essentially the entire spring season just sucked for me, and I very nearly rage-canceled at getting a 5-moisturizer box last month. If July is any indication of things to come, though, I am happy to have stuck it out. I am MAD for the L'Oreal lip color! I got my box Monday (with Rose Melody) and bought Ruby Opera and Molto Mauve the next morning. The coverage is a dream; they go on light and at the same time wear like iron.

This month is honestly more of what I expect out of a service tied into Allure--the balance of items is the best I have seen in months, and the items for the most part are realistically accessible. (Although I hope I might find a smaller version of the perfume somewhere!) Overall, mighty pleased!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 16, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> This month is honestly more of what I expect out of a service tied into Allure--the balance of items is the best I have seen in months, and the items for the most part are realistically accessible.


This.  Exactly.  It's _Allure_.  Based on the advertisers in the magazine and the stuff in the editorial beauty pages (which have *always* been my favorite part of every single magazine for as long as I can remember), their target demographic is not all about high-end skincare.  It skews towards color cosmetics, hair, and occasionally pampering, and it's not particularly focused on MUST BE HIGH-END.  This month's box is exactly what I expected Sample Society would be when it initially launched:  Some fancy stuff (Laura Mercier and the fragrance), something I might impulse-buy at Walgreens (L'Oreal lip gloss), something I might impulse-buy at Ulta (Butter London), and something I wouldn't bother buying but could very well end up adding to my must-have-at-all-times list depending on how well it performs (the hair mask). 

I just really hope they can maintain this mix.  I really don't mind seeing a drugstore/mass-market item in every box (actually, the more I think about it, the more I actively hope that happens) as long as it's a *good* drugstore/mass-market item, and preferably a new product getting a big marketing launch.  Rimmel lip lacquers would be perfect, for example, or some funky seasonal Sally Hansen/Revlon nail wraps or a current-season limited-edition Maybelline Color Tattoo.  Basically, something that we tend to buy in multiple shades if we like the formula. 

And if they balanced the drugstore item with something higher-end I would never bother buying without trying (another fancy hair mask!  Hand cream from any Margot Elena brand!), that would be *fantastic*.  I just need to not get tons of skincare, and especially not anti-aging skincare.  My skin is *very* picky and tends to react to skincare that promises to do lots of stuff by shedding as many layers as possible as quickly as possible and turning *bright* red.


----------



## starlite2nite (Jul 17, 2014)

girlygirl....my profile is blond with fair skin... Old Bill and Ruby Opera show on my dashboard.  I hope you have some luck with updating but it almost seems like the boxes are totally random.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 17, 2014)

My box came today and I was actually pleasantly surprised. I ordered the box at the last minute after seeing the previews because of all the great items included, so obviously the actual color selection didn't worry me too much.

I was slated to get Kit D - and my dashboard still shows Kit D, with The Old Bill and Molto Mauve (I think) for the color selections. However, I don't know what kit I actually got! My L'Oreal is Rose Melody and my Butter London is Bobby Dazzler. Both colors I prefer to the ones I thought I was getting, because they add more diversity to my makeup collection, which I love.

Did this happen to anyone else? Or does anyone know which kit I actually received? Regardless, I really like it! (The hair mask smells fantastic, btw, but the perfume is too hot to sample right now, and I am afraid the heat might have ruined it.)

ETA: Never mind, from Bizgirlva's pics it seems like I got Kit A.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Jul 17, 2014)

I got my box today too and had Champers and Coral Encore as my color variations. I'm not really fond of coral colors and this one doesn't seem to fit my skintone. I was hoping for Ruby Opera, which is a darker red that I am fond of.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 17, 2014)

Got my box today after a momentary panic of where UPS left my packages (in my neighbor's yard)





I got Kit C and my BL was The Old Bill , my L'oreal Ruby opera, LG highlighter 01 (did we all get the same color).  It looks like my Fekkai leaked but I need to see how much product is missing.

Are the boxes always this small?  The physical box size.  This is my first box and seeing pictures of them online I always expected them to be bigger lol.  Also the inner box is crammed in that outer box tight!  It took me a good while to finagle it out!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Are the boxes always this small? The physical box size. This is my first box and seeing pictures of them online I always expected them to be bigger lol. Also the inner box is crammed in that outer box tight! It took me a good while to finagle it out!


I haven't seen the new red box (since this is the first box of the revamped version) yet, but the old black boxes were a little smaller than half a sheet of typing paper (so less than 8 1/2" x 5 1/2").  Based on the lipstick and nail polish, these new boxes do appear to be the same size as the old ones.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I haven't seen the new red box (since this is the first box of the revamped version) yet, but the old black boxes were a little smaller than half a sheet of typing paper (so less than 8 1/2" x 5 1/2").  Based on the lipstick and nail polish, these new boxes do appear to be the same size as the old ones.


Good to know that is about the size of it!  The box is thick and sturdy and so shiny!  I think it's a keeper for me!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 17, 2014)

Don't be scared of Ruby Opera, girls, rock that lippie with pride! I have very fair skin and I tried it anyway, and I think it looks pretty nice. I'm like... see-through pale, probably paler than most of you. People who consider themselves pale look tan next to me 



Spoiler



Now THAT'S pale


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 17, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Don't be scared of Ruby Opera, girls, rock that lippie with pride! I have very fair skin and I tried it anyway, and I think it looks pretty nice. I'm like... see-through pale, probably paler than most of you. People who consider themselves pale look tan next to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look Gorgeous!! Luv the color on you


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2014)

Pale skin and red lips are such a classic combination that I just can't accept that there's any such thing as "too pale for red lips"!  I *can* get behind "*so* overdosed on red that I need something else."  That's where I am right now.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 17, 2014)

I loved my box this month. First, I loved the red glossy outer box and the white shreddy paper rather than the black, because it didn't leave black dust on anything and still managed to absorb leaks (my hair mask leaked a bit, but it didn't get on anything else) and provide padding. I liked that the mini magazine actually referenced the items in the box. I love the Laura Mercier highlighter. The texture is great and I see no glitter. I think this may de-throne Mary Lou-Manizer. The fragrance reminds me of a more sophisticated and soapy version of Bvlgari Au The Vert, which I love, but like most fragrances in this category, it doesn't stick around for long, unfortunately. I haven't tried the hair mask, but it's a nice size. Do you put on hair masks before you shampoo or after you condition? I received the L'Oreal in the coral color, and honestly, I'm not a huge fan. The color is a little off on me. I received the Butter polish in Champers. It's a color I will definitely use, but I also have some dupes of. The box seemed very well balanced, with a mix of hair/nails/makeup/fragrance.

While the Sample Society revamp seems positive in my book, I hope that they continue to carry mostly (or all) high-end brands and niche fragrances. The reason I subbed to Sample Society was to get the high end samples (Sisely, Orlane, Diptyque) that never seem to appear in any of the other beauty subs. I'm also super glad to see some new brands and a box without Murad/Alterna/Borghese/etc.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2014)

panicked said:


> Do you put on hair masks before you shampoo or after you condition?


I typically use them instead of conditioner.


----------



## beach16sm (Jul 17, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Don't be scared of Ruby Opera, girls, rock that lippie with pride! I have very fair skin and I tried it anyway, and I think it looks pretty nice. I'm like... see-through pale, probably paler than most of you. People who consider themselves pale look tan next to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree......... that color looks AMAZING on you!!!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't think it was answered, but for those wondering: everyone's powder should be 01 Highlight. The LM powder comes in other colors, but they are all different shades of bronze.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jul 18, 2014)

beach16sm said:


> I totally agree......... that color looks AMAZING on you!!!


Sorry for the confusion, I'm not actually wearing it in these photos, I just posted them for the reference of my paleness. My Mom called dibs on the lippie right after I swatched it, so she has it now _[she's staying with hubs and I for a few weeks so she's basically raiding my stash every day, haha. Not that I mind, I have way too much stuff!]_. Anyhow, after seeing some comments earlier in this thread, I just wanted to mention that it looks great even with really pale skin, so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 18, 2014)

This is the best SS box I have ever received, it was what I wanted from them way back when I first signed up last year . I ended up cancelling that after 5 months of mostly moisturizers. So glad they have revamped, and hoping future boxes will be as good as this month.


----------



## beach16sm (Jul 18, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I'm not actually wearing it in these photos, I just posted them for the reference of my paleness. My Mom called dibs on the lippie right after I swatched it, so she has it now _[she's staying with hubs and I for a few weeks so she's basically raiding my stash every day, haha. Not that I mind, I have way too much stuff!]_. Anyhow, after seeing some comments earlier in this thread, I just wanted to mention that it looks great even with really pale skin, so that shouldn't be an issue.


ROFL!!! I think I understand, soooooooo what is that lip product and color in the first picture? Love it!


----------



## kira685 (Jul 18, 2014)

can someone comment on the texture of the lip product? i prefer matte lipsticks, or staining type lip products just because everything wears off on me so easily.. i generally don't like lipgloss because it's sticky and I always manage to get my hair stuck in it lol. I did like this bare minerals lip gloss that i got from sephora i think because it was more like an opaque stain


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 18, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Don't be scared of Ruby Opera, girls, rock that lippie with pride! I have very fair skin and I tried it anyway, and I think it looks pretty nice. I'm like... see-through pale, probably paler than most of you. People who consider themselves pale look tan next to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!! I love it! 



meaganola said:


> Pale skin and red lips are such a classic combination that I just can't accept that there's any such thing as "too pale for red lips"!  I *can* get behind "*so* overdosed on red that I need something else."  That's where I am right now.


Agreed, I have WAY too much bright red now, although I'd totally try that dark red. Don't have anything like that!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 18, 2014)

beach16sm said:


> ROFL!!! I think I understand, soooooooo what is that lip product and color in the first picture? Love it!


It's LAQA&amp;Co fat lip pencil in Pinkman  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 18, 2014)

Yay, we got out of work early today (we did a volunteer project and then were free to go home after that), *and* my box was waiting for me when I got home!  I'm strangely disappointed by the fact that the polish (Bobby Dazzler) and gloss (Rose Melody) are in fact full-sized simply because deluxe samples are ADORABLE!  Which is why I'm a bit in love with the highlighter.

EXCEPT DO NOT BLOW ON YOUR BRUSH TO GET RID OF THE EXCESS POWDER AS SUGGESTED IN THE MAGAZINE.  I cannot believe they specifically recommended that people do so.  That's a surefire way to smear germs all over your face -- and back on your makeup (aka cooties breeding ground after you follow their "tip") when you touch the brush to the shimmer to pick more powder up.  Just tap it on the edge of the counter/sink.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 18, 2014)

starlite2nite said:


> girlygirl....my profile is blond with fair skin... Old Bill and Ruby Opera show on my dashboard.  I hope you have some luck with updating but it almost seems like the boxes are totally random.


Oh no,well," oh no"  for me, anyway. I'm calling their CS on Monday AM. I totally have thrown away all the dark shades of lip and nail products they have sent me over the years- I got BROWN lip gloss. Pure brown. Ellis Faas brand. I won't ever forget. I have nothing against the color brown, as my hair is brown and brown is a classic staple for things like eyeliner but on me, it's like a Zombie just entered the room from the funeral home. I look totally dead and without life in dark reds and browns.

*I can do brights just fine. I love zany playful bright makeup*. I hope I can convince them that our profiles DO matter. I don't want to throw away more products.

I adore the chance to try new premiere brands, or boutique brands which I wouldn't otherwise buy, but dang, there are so many shades other than dark colors which are also "_ Alluring_"


----------



## lovepink (Jul 19, 2014)

I just did a swatch of my BL and it seemed thin and watery to me.  Is this typical of BLs?  I have never owned one (just swatched them).  I know other polishes can be thin but it probably did not help the BL I swatched it with one of the Ruffians from BB this month which seem really thick!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 19, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I just did a swatch of my BL and it seemed thin and watery to me.  Is this typical of BLs?  I have never owned one (just swatched them).  I know other polishes can be thin but it probably did not help the BL I swatched it with one of the Ruffians from BB this month which seem really thick!


I don't know about BL in particular, but IMO metallics like these always seem a bit thin. I have some from Nailtini, OPI, and I swatched one from Essie, and they do seem thinner than a creme polish.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I hope I can convince them that our profiles DO matter. I don't want to throw away more products.


You should start a swap/trade list instead of throwing out the items you won't use. I think I've seen you over on the Memebox forums so I'm sure you'll receive a thing or two in one of those boxes that doesn't appeal...for example something for oily skin or dry/sensitive skin. I use my extras in gifts baskets for family and friends but some items are just plain odd and not giftable. I've heard that others sell on eBay. Just a few ideas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> You should start a swap/trade list instead of throwing out the items you won't use. I think I've seen you over on the Memebox forums so I'm sure you'll receive a thing or two in one of those boxes that doesn't appeal...for example something for oily skin or dry/sensitive skin. I use my extras in gifts baskets for family and friends but some items are just plain odd and not giftable. I've heard that others sell on eBay. Just a few ideas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Swapping or saving for a gift is definitely the way to go!  MUT is in the middle of the first summer gift exchange (for Reasons, we ended up doing two rounds, and one is wrapping up while the other is still a little over a week from ship date!  Next year, there's just going to be one big Midsummer exchange), and Secret Santa is right around the corner.  I've found my swapping for some things has ground to a halt because now I look at some of this stuff and think, "Hmm, maybe I should save this for my fairy godchild/kiddo!"

ANYWAY.  Swaps!  We have a a few dedicated spaced to choose from for this. 

Sample Society-focused thread where you post within the thread:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132884-sample-society-swaps-trades-2014

General subscription/sample-oriented swap subforum where you create a thread dedicated to your swap list:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/320-subscription-box-swaps/

There are other swap subforums, but since we're talking about subs and samples here, those are probably your best bet.

The up sides to posting in the thread:  It's very easy.  Post a brief list of what you have out of the current box and what you want, and that's that.  There's quite a bit of traffic in the box swap threads, especially when boxes are loaded onto accounts and/or received, so quite a few people probably see your post since they're all going directly to that thread looking for a particular item!  The down sides:  There's *so much* traffic, that it's easy as a reader to skim past something or see something, think you'll go back to the post to PM the member, and then forget about it as soon as you read the next post.  As a poster, it's easy to have your post end up buried in twenty other have/ISO posts as everyone else receives their boxes.  And you can't edit your posts in those threads after 24 hours. 

The down sides to creating a thread:  Uh...  It can be annoying to have to remember to maintain a long list?  The up sides are so numerous that they far outweigh the down side.  You have *one* post to maintain.  You can put a link to your swap list in your signature.  You can edit it as many times as you want.  Members can "like" a post there, and they will be notified whenever you edit it, so if you regularly swap with a particular person, you will get notified when they add stuff from their new boxes.  If you know how to create a thread in the general discussion area, you know how to create a swap post!

Uh...  Yeah.  There was something else I was going to say, but then I got distracted in the swap section with tracking down tutorial stuff, plus the turbo-boost-level strong coffee just kicked in (and kicked my headache in the teeth!  Yay!)!  If you have any questions, just let me know.  I know I'm forgetting something major and obvious, but I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## beach16sm (Jul 19, 2014)

OiiO said:


> It's LAQA&amp;Co fat lip pencil in Pinkman  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


well shoot, I actually have that one and it sure did NOT look that good on me, lol!!! Thank you for the info and for inspiring me to dig thru my overwhelming number of plastic containers in order to find the forgotten lip pencil (I came across several other products which I had totally forgotten about that happened to be on my "wish" list - hubby was very delighted to see me shopping from my very own stash)....


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jul 20, 2014)

To answer the question above on the hair mask, It works like a deep conditioner. So, its best to use once a week instead of your regular conditioner.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jul 20, 2014)

I LOVE the revamped Sample Society Box! I was just about to cancel. Seriously, they managed to find the absolute tiniest samples in existence. I am very happy to see that _all _the items were deluxe and full size. I loved my L'Oreal lip color, I got Ruby Opera, and it's perfect for me. The Butter London I got was The Old Bill, I don't own this one yet, and it's very pretty. I am very hopeful that future boxes will be great.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2014)

I just sent a long opposite-of-what-I-sent-to-Julep email to Beauty Bar!  I never do this, but I really, *really* want to encourage them to continue this kind of curation (except DO NOT BLOW ON YOUR MAKEUP BRUSHES EVER!):



Spoiler



Hi there --

I just wanted to give a little feedback on the revamped Sample Society.  In two words:  LOVE IT!  I used to subscribe to Sample Society intermittently, but it was *so* skincare-heavy that I kept canceling after a few months.  The *occasional* skincare item is nice, but at one point, I think I received four skincare items -- all some sort of lotion/cream/moisturizer/sunscreen, and typically anti-aging, which I can't use because it seems to always have something that sets off a round of allergic eczema (which I never have unless I use an anti-aging product!), and never for sensitive skin even though I believe that's what I have marked off on my profile -- and a lipgloss in one box.  (And I *still* remember the first time I subscribed:  I believe I started with the second-ever Sample Society box, and I received *acne* products in two out of three boxes!  One thing I do not have a problem with is acne.  This was back when boxes were not being personalized, so everyone received the same thing.  I just don't understand the logic in sending acne care to *all* subscribers like that.) 

In contrast, I've been a Birchbox subscriber since April 2011, and I haven't skipped or unsubscribed one single time -- I've actually added multiple subscriptions a couple of times -- since because they send a variety of products.  Give me one product from each of four or five different categories -- makeup, hair, skin, body, hands -- and I'm happy.   I'm not big on fragrance since I'm allergic to alcohol-based fragrance, but if the rest of the box is solid, that's not a big deal.

And this month's box hit it out of the park!  The fragrance was a miss for me, but that's typical.  The lipgloss was fantastic (especially since it's a color I don't tend to get!  I have a *ton* of reds and corals, but I think Rose Melody is now the *only* color in the baby rose family that I own), I love a good nail polish (I actually already own Bobby Dazzler, but that just goes to show that I received the right shade for me), hair masks are one of my weaknesses, and I am on a hardcore highlighter kick.  Just about perfect. 

I feel like this is the first time that a Sample Society box reflected what I expected from a subscription associated with _Allure_ magazine.  The beauty pages are my favorite out of every magazine ever, and they're the first thing I flip to every month when I receive my issue of _Allure_ (now that I think about it, this is the only magazine I subscribe to nowadays.  All of my other subscriptions are beauty boxes/bags!) in the mail each month, and, honestly, this is the kind of assortment I was *sure* was going to be in the boxes under the old program, but I was sorely disappointed and frustrated when that turned out to not be the case.  Please keep up this variety every month, and I *will* be figuring out a way to wedge this box into my budget every month!  It's nice to get fancy skincare once in a while, but when a box is mostly or all skincare, I can't cancel quickly enough, especially if it's not specifically for sensitive skin.

But I do have a huge problem with one little thing:  In the magazine, on the page for the highlighter, there is a direction to remove excess highlighter from your brush by BLOWING ON IT.  That made me cringe!  Never *ever* blow on your makeup brushes!  That is a surefire way to smear germs all over your skin, brush, and makeup!  My skin wants to break out just *thinking* about that.  Please oh please never, *ever* make that suggestion again!

But also please oh please keep up this nicely varied box curation!  I really missed getting a Sample Society box every month, but I just couldn't justify getting a box of creams I couldn't use month after month.  I look forward to seeing what August brings!
 
Thank you,
-- meagan



ETA:  I already received a personalized response!  They actually read my entire long-ass email!  It definitely sounds like _Allure_ is in charge of things now -- both in terms of product selection and magazine insert creation -- and that this is a brand new thing, so I think this could be the start of something great if they keep this up.  Here's the most relevant part of the email:



> We have received a lot of positive feedback regarding the new Sample Society kits since Allure magazine took them over. They are providing more than just skincare (I completely understand the frustration of receiving 2-3 moisturizers a month!) and have included beauty products for all areas. As for the instructions regarding the Laura Mercier highlighter, unfortunately, Allure magazine will be writing these instructions directly, so we will have little say in what goes in the packets. However, every cosmetic user finds tips and tricks that work for their skin or that don't work for their skin. It sounds like you know your skin and how it reacts, so please trust yourself if you ever feel like the suggestions you received are incorrect!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Swapping or saving for a gift is definitely the way to go!  MUT is in the middle of the first summer gift exchange (for Reasons, we ended up doing two rounds, and one is wrapping up while the other is still a little over a week from ship date!  Next year, there's just going to be one big Midsummer exchange), and Secret Santa is right around the corner.  I've found my swapping for some things has ground to a halt because now I look at some of this stuff and think, "Hmm, maybe I should save this for my fairy godchild/kiddo!"
> 
> ANYWAY.  Swaps!  We have a a few dedicated spaced to choose from for this.
> 
> ...


This is such a lovely and kind, heartfelt and helpful post, Meaganola. Thank you for taking the time to post it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess I'm the MuT member who marches to the beat of a different drummer. In my head, if I don't want it, then I don't think anyone else would either.. 

It's a fatal flaw in judgment but it's probably rooted in early childhood.  I would GIVE my unwanted things away. Or put things in big bundles for next to nothing in trade because* I totally lack judgment about " Value"*.

*If I don't like an item or items I receive, then I have NO idea whether or not someone else would or anything.*

It's part of being an only child whose mother never ever shopped for or talked about makeup or skin care, I think. 

My own internal system is extremely varied. It's not about prices, it's about what appeals to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I am so thrilled over a brand new little plastic peach that contains Tony Moly hand cream that it's insane. And I am obsessed with Ruffian blue nail polish.. no rhyme or reason and price means nothing to me at all. I can buy anything i want. It's just an unusual trait of mine.  

*I just can't. The guilt would keep me awake nights.*


----------



## mellee (Jul 20, 2014)

Just used my nail polish, and I LOVE it!  My nails are never painted because I always mess them up before they get a chance to dry.  The Butter London, though, dried so fast and so thoroughly that I wasn't able to destroy it quikly enough.  =)  And the Champers shade is soooo pretty!  SuperWin!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 23, 2014)

I swapped for the Ruby Opera color and I love it! I normally don't wear reds but this is gorgeous and sheers out to a pinky red on me. I do think it's an excellent dupe for YSL glossy stains, I have a few of them and the consistency and color payoff is really close but I actually like the Loreal better, it's less tacky feeling and the color is more even on me. So glad I got to try this! I hope SS keeps this up.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 29, 2014)

mellee said:


> Just used my nail polish, and I LOVE it! My nails are never painted because I always mess them up before they get a chance to dry. The Butter London, though, dried so fast and so thoroughly that I wasn't able to destroy it quikly enough. =) And the Champers shade is soooo pretty! SuperWin!


Isn't the formula amazing? It dries so fast, I usually mess them up before they're dry too but this actually dried before I could screw it all up! Champers is gorgeous, finally painted my nails with it today. I loved. everything about this box, I really really hope they keep it up. The highlighter powder is gorgeous, I've used the hair mask four times and it's only half gone...Everything was perfect!


----------

